# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Trên tay tai nghe chơi game Strix DSP

## htkkplus

[**********] Nếu bạn cần tìm cho mình một chiếc tai nghe đáp ứng đủ nhu cầu chơi game đỉnh cao và trải nghiệm âm nhạc cũng không kém cạnh thì ASUS Strix DSP sẽ là chiếc tai nghe cực kỳ phù hợp. Và hiện chúng tôi đang giữ siêu phẩm này trong tay và sẽ nhanh chóng unbox cho các bạn xem ngay và luôn.




​Trong hộp bạn sẽ có các thứ sau:

Bộ điều khiển âm thanh USB (Audio Station)Tai nghe StrixMicrophone tháo rờiCáp USB2 adapter cáp chuyển1 cuốn hướng dẫn
​Bộ audio station sẽ có vai trò xử lý các tín hiệu số và khuếch đại âm thanh. Ngoài ra bộ audio station này còn có 4 nút chọn chế độ âm thanh sử dụng (Vòm- Surround / Tăng bass - Amp / Microphone - Mic / Loa phát - Speaker), 1 núm vặn tăng giảm âm lượng dành cho 4 chế độ trên và 1 núm vặn còn lại để đổi chế độ sử dụng chính Control Mode Selector (bao gồm Main - mặc định, Mic - Microphone và Spectrum - 4 profile âm thanh định sẵn), 2 jack cắm dành cho loa và tai nghe, 2 gạc chế độ khử tiếng ồn môi trường ENC (Environmental Noise Cancellation) và Vòm - Surround dành cho tai nghe, một microphone ENC và 1 lỗ USB. Quá nhiều đồ chơi trên bộ audio station và bạn không biết bắt đầu từ đâu đúng không? Thực ra nó cũng dễ nắm bắt thôi.

Đầu tiên hãy đặt ngón tay cái lên núm vặn Control Mode Selector ngay phía trước của bộ audio station để bạn có thể chọn thay đổi âm lượng cho microphone, tai nghe hay chọn profile âm thanh định sẵn Spectrum profile bằng cách xoay nhẹ núm vặn. Nếu bấm vào núm vặn đó bạn sẽ ngắt âm thanh cho microphone, tai nghe và tắt luôn cả profile âm thanh định sẵn.

Các profile định sẵn Spectrum bao gồm các profile sau đây phần lớn là hỗ trợ các game thủ như:

FPS - Gunfire Enhancer: làm rõ âm thanh gây ra bởi tiếng súngFPS - Footstep Enhancer: làm rõ âm thanh tiếng bước chânAction/RPG: làm rõ âm thanh cho các nhân vật NPC ở xa nhân vật chínhRacing: làm rõ âm thanh tiếng động cơ xe
Cũng với ngón tay cái bạn có thể tắt mở chế độ Dolby Surround, khuếch đại âm thanh tai nghe, microphone hay loa phát bằng cách bấm vào 4 nút ở mặt trên bộ audio station và mỗi nút này đều có đèn LED hiển thị trạng thái.


​Tai nghe Strix có thể kết nối với PC hay Mac thông qua bộ audio station được cấp điện qua cổng USB. Là một thiết bị chuẩn Plug-and-Play cắm là chạy nên bạn không phải lo về vấn đề driver vì mọi xử lý âm thanh đều đi qua bộ audio station chứ không phải tuỳ chỉnh trên Windows. Ở mặt dưới bộ audio station là gạc đóng mở chế độ khử tiếng ồn ENC (khử ồn đến 90% khi sử dụng microphone) và gạc Surround Mode cho phép bộ audio station xử lý âm thanh đầu ra là 2 kênh stereo hay 8 kênh vòm.


​Ở trên và sau của bộ audio station là microphone ENC tích hợp hoạt động rất tốt nếu được đặt ở gần thiết bị phát nhiễu chẳng hạn như bàn phím cơ. Ở khu vực này có 2 jack cắm 3.5mm dành cho tai nghe và loa phát. Nên nhớ là các tai nghe khác sẽ không hoạt động được khi cắm ở lỗ này vì ASUS đã tích hợp sẵn bộ chống nhiễu crosstalk 5 chấu trong jack cắm 3.5mm. Nhưng bạn vẫn có thể dùng tai nghe khác trên lỗ loa phát.

Khi bạn muốn dùng tai nghe Strix trên PS4 hay điện thoại và máy tính bảng thì ASUS có 2 đầu adapter cáp chuyển loại A dành cho các thiết bị của Apple, HTC, Samsung, Sony, PS4 v.v... và loại B dành cho các thiết bị cũ của Nokia, Sony Ericsson, Samsung v.v...


​Microphone tháo rời của Strix DSP sử dụng công nghệ Flexion cho phép game thủ có thể điều chỉnh hướng cho thân của microphone để tiện hơn trong việc chat ingame.


​Strix DSP có vòm trùng đầu đôi (trong đó có 4 miếng đệm) cho phép nó có thể tương thích với nhiều kích cỡ đầu của game thủ. Ngoài ra nhờ các miếng đệm mà Strix DSP cho phép game thủ có thể xếp gọn để bỏ vào túi khi đi du lịch hay du đấu. Với kích cỡ to lớn có thể ôm tai, Strix DSP có khả năng loại bỏ nhiều tạp âm xuất phát từ môi trường. Tai nghe Strix DSP chỉ nặng có 320g dù nó có chứa bộ truyền động từ tính neodynium rất to đến 60mm.




​*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## hvdnghia3

*Trả lời: Trên tay tai nghe chơi game Strix DSP*

ước gì được trải nghiệm 1 lần thấy tuyệt quá

----------


## tunght

*Trả lời: Trên tay tai nghe chơi game Strix DSP*




> ước gì được trải nghiệm 1 lần thấy tuyệt quá


tai nghe thôi mak, mua 1 cái về thử nghiệm ngay cho nóng

----------


## alimama

*Trả lời: Trên tay tai nghe chơi game Strix DSP*

nhìn dữ dội đấy, nhưng bao lâu có review thớt

----------


## toan102

*Trả lời: Trên tay tai nghe chơi game Strix DSP*

nhìn 2 con mắt cú thấy ghê ghê sao ấy, kéo thẳng ra nhìn kinh vật

----------


## phimzalo

*Trả lời: Trên tay tai nghe chơi game Strix DSP*

tai nghe thôi mà, có cần chất như thế không

----------


## jindo11111

*Trả lời: Trên tay tai nghe chơi game Strix DSP*

nhìn tai nghe góc cạnh quá dử luôn. tuyệt vời

----------


## stevey

*Trả lời: Trên tay tai nghe chơi game Strix DSP*

Điều chỉnh âm thôi mà có cả một cục to như thế á, nhìn như âm ly luôn ý

----------


## quangnd2

*Trả lời: Trên tay tai nghe chơi game Strix DSP*

có thời gian thì làm cái video reivew nha thớt, chứ viết bài đọc chán lắm

----------

